# Whose a dummy?? I am!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I was all prepared for my girls to be due in May, kept counting and yep thats what I got.

Then

I realized, they arent...

THEY ARE DUE IN APRIL!!

Makes me happier lol cause I get early babies! But wow I cant believe how dumb I was..

So NONE of my girls have gone back into heat, but no one seems very fat right now, think they will get fatter soon?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give than time.... they will plump up.... it is still early on in their pregnancy....

And we all miscount ....one time or another... so don't feel bad...it is OK...and you are not a dummy... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok good! Thats the only thing I was wondering, no one has gotten chubby but They havent gone into heat at all since I saw them bred, my buck is awesome! lol

Ok so I thought that may was thr 4th month bahaha thats why I was confused, good thing I decided to go at look at the dates today, now im even more worried about the move


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It's all good... :hi5:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Ok so I thought that may was thr 4th month bahaha thats why I was confused, good thing I decided to go at look at the dates today, now im even more worried about the move


when I bought my girls, 2 of them had approx 1.5 - 2 months to go, 
they had 9 hours on the road, plus we had to stop overnight & they had to stay in the trailer
so they would have had about 20 hours locked up in a trailer.....
they all handled it fine  (Saanen & Nubians)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow that makes me feel better, THANKS!

They will be going about 2 hours...Hope thats ok


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am with Aimee, We got our girls at the end of April, and they kidded at the beginning of July. They cried the first few nights - only because they were locked up and wanted out...LOL Otherwise they would stand nearest to the back door and cry so I'd come out and visit with them and bring treats! They handled it really well. I am sure it'll be strange, but I'm sure they will be fine 

BTW, if it wasn't for the goat management program I have....I'd be lost in the fog, so to speak. So don't feel dumb!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

UM OK I FEEL DUMB AGAIN!!!

hahaha so they really ARE due in may....I think LOL

Well Im moving them sunday, its a 2 hour drive, but they will be in crates in a van, and its going to be less stressful, I will be in the back wih them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't feel dumb... because you are not.. :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Its ok, ive accepted it bahahaha

Thanks though!

I looked again, and used the calculater and NOW its may, but the other night I tried and it was april


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

when was the breeding dates?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Georgia:12/24

Porsche:12/11


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK on my 149 day chart

Georgia:12/24Due may 22

Porsche:12/11 Due May 9


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, thanks! Thats what I have written down! Oh silly me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No Problem... :greengrin:


----------

